

Businesshug goes public today - pppglowacki
http://businesshug.com

======
pppglowacki
I would love to know what everyone thinks of Businesshug.

Although we are only in beta, hopefully our service will save you some time
and make it more fun when looking for restaurants and hotels in a particular
city. If you have a second, give us some feedback on what you like and
dislike?

Regards

